
Show HN: Pre-ICO for MMORPG game that lets players mine cryptocurrency - mrsln
http://lordmancer2.io/
======
bkmz
... and were featured on Kotaku [http://kotaku.com/upcoming-mmos-
cryptocurrency-marketplace-w...](http://kotaku.com/upcoming-mmos-
cryptocurrency-marketplace-was-inspired-b-1797874103)

------
bkmz
It's no coincidence they've got decent ICO score [https://coins.best/ico-
reviews/lordmancer-ii/](https://coins.best/ico-reviews/lordmancer-ii/)

------
sitting
Looks promising!

